# Bath Minimum Age?



## tofrus (Oct 17, 2016)

Hi, so i was buy a hedgehog 2 months old. the breeder said i cant take him a bath until he is 5 months old. is it true? whats gonna happened if i take a bath my hedgi now? thank you.


----------



## tofrus (Oct 17, 2016)

and 1 more. is it okay if my temperature room around 27 - 29 celsius?
because i just use AC if i wanna sleep only. thank you.


----------



## tofrus (Oct 17, 2016)

since i cant edit post ill just ask here again. i have litter box for my hedgehog, but he always try to sleep or lie down on it. btw he look like he get an itch. what can i do for him? can i take him a bath or what? please help


----------



## nikki (Aug 28, 2008)

Hedgehogs can be bathed anytime after they are weaned so you don't need to wait 5 months. Your room temperature is to warm for a hedgehog. You want to keep him at about 24-25 C. If he's itching a lot he might have mites and you'd have to take him to the vet to be treated.


----------



## tofrus (Oct 17, 2016)

nikki said:


> Hedgehogs can be bathed anytime after they are weaned so you don't need to wait 5 months. Your room temperature is to warm for a hedgehog. You want to keep him at about 24-25 C. If he's itching a lot he might have mites and you'd have to take him to the vet to be treated.


i see, thank you so much. 1 more question if you dont mind, is there anything i can do if he always try to sleep or to stop him to think that litter box is a bath sand, i think when i sleep he always rub his body on litter box and it cause the itchy as well. (I remove the litter box for now since he keep rub his body on it).


----------



## tofrus (Oct 17, 2016)

nikki said:


> Hedgehogs can be bathed anytime after they are weaned so you don't need to wait 5 months. Your room temperature is to warm for a hedgehog. You want to keep him at about 24-25 C. If he's itching a lot he might have mites and you'd have to take him to the vet to be treated.


nevermind, im using cut fleece instead for litter box. thanks, sorry cant edit post.


----------

